# The Hopper is here!



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love my local post office. They knew I was expecting a package and so called me this morning to let me know it had arrived. This was written on the box:
View attachment 25748


Personal service is alive and well in my town!
The postmaster is a hoot and she teased me about the big box from a "fiber" company. Metamucil in bulk?

On to the wheel
It's a Spinolution Hopper travel wheel. I'm hoping I can fit it in my suitcase for flying, but even then, it's about 12 pounds, so we'll see.
View attachment 25749


I had a lot of trouble with the tension. It was yanking the fiber out of my hand, even with the tension knob removed. The treadling was also harder than it should be. I seem to have found the problem though. There's a bolt that was loose, coming off actually. I searched for answers and the fix is to add a bit of glue and screw it back in. The tension is still not quite as light as I like, but is much better and the treadling is fine now.

Here's picture of the culprit:
View attachment 25750


So, far so good with this wheel. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

YEA! New wheel day!!!! :dance: :bouncy: :clap: :clap: I&#9829; new wheel day!!!!

I spun a bit on one of those new fangled Hopper wheels  and it took a bit of doing to get the hang of the treading. You will get it, I have no doubt.


Cwgirl23 spins on one of these all the time!

Have you thought about getting an old hard-sided suitcase to carry her in? I picked a turquoise one for $10 at an antique store. Those old things are practically indestructible and are perfect for shipping wheels via the airlines. 

Can't wait to see the yarn you can make with this cool new-age spinning machine!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Okay, so I've been practicing this afternoon. Here's what I have. The grey is what I call my "practice wool", some inexpensive Corriedale. The green is leftover from a class I took last fall, not sure what it is.
View attachment 25760


WIHH, that's a great idea! My SIL has booths at two antique coops. I'll ask her to keep an eye out for a hard sided suitcase for me. The wheel almost, but not quite, fits in my carry on.

Oh, and his name is Chip. My other wheels haven't told me their names, but this guy did almost immediately. If you saw Disney's Beauty and the Beast, Chip was the little teacup--very cute and enthusiastic, but not in the best of shape.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Looks like you've got the hang of it - and I adore that name "Chip".  How sweet is that~


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoooo hoooooo! New wheel day!!!! Chip is cute as a bug!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Way cool beans !!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What an odd creature! Chip needs some antennae. Then he'd be much more bug like. Or red with spots, except he's a boy bug and not a lady bug, isn't he? Very interesting wheel!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BbC he is adorable . Us he finished, looks like it must be a natural finish. I'll be watching your progress with Chip. I hope he likes yo travel


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

These wheels are interesting in that the engineering is soooo different than traditional wheels and the magnetic bobbins are a hoot. They DO look like an engineer is still working on them with the stamped/pencil mark stuff here and there. 

I think you oughta paint it to look like "Chip".


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast was my favorite movie when I was little. I had it memorized. I would watch it about 6 times a day. 

I greatly enjoy that you named your wheel Chip.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, all! I think Chip is pretty cute, too. 

WIHH, I love the magnetic bobbin attachment. It is super easy to change out the bobbin and with the pegs/hook (instead of an orifice) I can change it while plying without having to break the singles.

Hotzcatz, WIHH, I agree that Chip could use some embellishment. My artistic skills are not up to it, but I might be able to find someone to add something. Maybe a grass_hopper_? :happy2:

Marchwind, Chip has a clear finish. I bought him used, but I think they come from the factory with this finish.

SvenskaFlicka, my daughter liked Beauty and the Beast too, especially because Belle loved books. My daughter started working at a library a couple of months ago.

I'm still having trouble keeping the bolt in the back secure, but I think some industrial strength glue may do the trick.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Removable Loc-Tight??


----------

